# new mattress required, but which????



## bidderman1969

so, anyone have memory foam memory foam with spring, or just prefer spring?

looking at 2 at min,

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4178172.htm

and

http://www.mattressesworld.co.uk/p/Ortho_Foam_140_Mattress_with_Free_Pillows.htm

just not sure, can't actually remember the last time we bought a mattress! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Mattresses are to very individual tastes. You'd be amazed how different people's opinion of what comfortable is. 

What I will say it to buy a good one. You spend 1/3 of your life in bed, so it's best to have a good one.

I highly doubt those will be good enough.

You do need to try for yourself.


----------



## hontoir

I recently purchased a new mattress at Dreams, went for pocket springs with a memory foam layer on top, and its fantastic.

Would definitely recommend spending as much as possible on a decent mattress


----------



## empsburna

This article always sticks in my mind.

http://www.slate.com/articles/life/shopping/2000/11/going_to_the_mattresses.single.html


----------



## Kimo

I was gonna go for a spring base with memory in top but red lots of reviews about being able to feel the springs

I went for a proper memory foam and I've had the best nights sleeps this past 2 weeks than I've had for years


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I bought one last summer(missus idea I can sleep on anything)Vispring from John Lewis.

Over a grand though.


----------



## dubstyle

i bought one of these vacuum packed ones from Ikea. its is really good, once unpacked it expanded to a normal size mattress.


----------



## Sicskate

We bought ours from carpet right, it was expensive but well worth it. 

I'd never buy one without testing it first.


----------



## Kimo

Sicskate said:


> We bought ours from carpet right, it was expensive but well worth it.
> 
> I'd never buy one without testing it first.


Bet the shops love you :lol:

Hope you don't make a mess


----------



## Clancy

Need to try them mate, impossible to know off the Internet 

I've got a spring with memory top, can't feel the springs it's lovely. Wasn't keen on the full memory ones personally as I move around too much and felt like you get stuck in it


----------



## r18jsh

Memory foam is best in my opinion. I have a memory foam at home and notice the difference when I come back to work and have the old cheapest spring type the company could find.

You really need to go and see them in the shop as there is different grades of firmness etc. 

Agree with the advice of definitely don't buy a cheap one.


----------



## bidderman1969

as usual, some great experiences there, all of which are appreciated :thumb:

i really don't want to go for the cheapest, but still feel that going to the shop and trying is good, but its again, only a quick trial and in the long run may not be as good as we think, but again, thats a bit better than just buying blind.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mattresses are a nightmare to buy, each manufacturer renames the same mattress for different stores so its hard to compare them. I spent over £1k on a Sealy memory foam mattress and it was truly awful, id wake up boiling hot during the night, and couldn't turn over due to rolling back into the dent made in the foam. I managed to send it back for a refund. Never again.


----------



## bidderman1969

LeadFarmer said:


> Mattresses are a nightmare to buy, each manufacturer renames the same mattress for different stores so its hard to compare them. I spent over £1k on a Sealy memory foam mattress and it was truly awful, id wake up boiling hot during the night, and couldn't turn over due to rolling back into the dent made in the foam. I managed to send it back for a refund. Never again.


i was just about to literally ask wether you'd get hot in one of these memory foam mattresses as it says you sink into it.

what did you end up getting, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Juke_Fan

4 years ago I splashed out on one of the top of the range tempur mattresses. The original tempur memory foam range before they started promoting the softer memory foam that sells better in America.

It cost £1600 then and I still think it is one of the best things I have every bought. Definitely sleep so much better since getting this.


----------



## Deanoecosse

As my old man who worked for 40 years in the furniture/bed business keeps telling me, thge ONLY way to buy a mattress is by going to a shop and actually lying on several to try them out. Some shops also have a sleep analysis machine (Harveys/bed shed for example) which shows your pressure spots, which will allow the salesperson to advise on the most suitable style of mattress, then you need to try lying on a number of different ones to see what firmness rating you prefer. The weight of you/your missus is also important. What's good for someone else won't be good for you. I had a memory foam mattress for the last 8 years and changed to a quality pocket sprung (after lying on 7 or 8 in the shop) a few months ago as memory foam was just too warm and the multi pocket sprung mattress is superb.
Try, try, try before you buy.


----------



## Marve

I read your post and if Kerr hadn't already said what he said, I would have written that almost word for word. Lots others have already chirped in and I think everyone is pretty much right here. 

What I will ask is how much did you spend on your 3 piece suite? Most people spend will spend well in excess of £1,000. Why? Cos they want somewhere comfortable, supportive and nice for them to relax after a hard days work. So why then would that same person spend less than 10% of that on their bed where, in reality, they spend more time than on the sofa.

You really do get what you pay for in this game. Cut through all the bull**** savings and offers, what you pay is what it is worth. What I would also add is what base are you putting it on? If it is a bedstead that you really don't want to part with as if fits in perfectly with the decoration of your room, then fine. But if not, it is a false economy to think you are saving money by just buying a mattress. They work together and how a mattress feels on one base will be completely different to how it feels on another base. Sorry mate, but you are going to need to dig deeper than £100 if you don't want to regret it in 6 months time.


----------



## bradleymarky

We`ve just ordered a new one today actually, the last one has lasted 2 years and has now become back breaking and it wasnt cheap. we have opted for a £95 vac packed one, if it lasts 2 years i`ll be happy. beds arent what they used to be.


----------



## Cookies

I paid £800 for a sealey grand pillow. It's pocket sprung with a memory foam top. Incredibly comfortable and very warm, however not uncomfortably so. 

I'll agree with the 'you get what you pay for' comments above. Some mattresses that are cheap would be grand for spare rooms where the beds only see occasional use. For your own bed, definitely invest in something good; as the folk above have said, you spend a huge amount of time in it, so get something bouncy 😁 

Btw - make sure it fits. Please lol. 

Hope you get sorted 

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969

Marve said:


> I read your post and if Kerr hadn't already said what he said, I would have written that almost word for word. Lots others have already chirped in and I think everyone is pretty much right here.
> 
> What I will ask is how much did you spend on your 3 piece suite? Most people spend will spend well in excess of £1,000. Why? Cos they want somewhere comfortable, supportive and nice for them to relax after a hard days work. So why then would that same person spend less than 10% of that on their bed where, in reality, they spend more time than on the sofa.
> 
> You really do get what you pay for in this game. Cut through all the bull**** savings and offers, what you pay is what it is worth. What I would also add is what base are you putting it on? If it is a bedstead that you really don't want to part with as if fits in perfectly with the decoration of your room, then fine. But if not, it is a false economy to think you are saving money by just buying a mattress. They work together and how a mattress feels on one base will be completely different to how it feels on another base. Sorry mate, but you are going to need to dig deeper than £100 if you don't want to regret it in 6 months time.





bradleymarky said:


> We`ve just ordered a new one today actually, the last one has lasted 2 years and has now become back breaking and it wasnt cheap. we have opted for a £95 vac packed one, if it lasts 2 years i`ll be happy. beds arent what they used to be.


:lol:

sorry, just find that incredibly funny, straight after that post :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Cookies said:


> I paid £800 for a sealey grand pillow. It's pocket sprung with a memory foam top. Incredibly comfortable and very warm, however not uncomfortably so.
> 
> I'll agree with the 'you get what you pay for' comments above. Some mattresses that are cheap would be grand for spare rooms where the beds only see occasional use. For your own bed, definitely invest in something good; as the folk above have said, you spend a huge amount of time in it, so get something bouncy 😁
> 
> Btw - make sure it fits. Please lol.
> 
> Hope you get sorted
> 
> Cooks


:lol::lol::lol::lol: cheeky git 

me and the internet don't seem to get on lately, :lol:

come to think of it, this bed we have was free, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## turbosnoop

Gonna join in with everyone else here lol. I tried loads of mattresses and went for pocket sprung with memory foam. The matters alone was over £500 delivered. But I adore it, worth every penny. Also got a memory foam pillow, have never been so comfortable before! Buy cheap and regret! Also, I'll add, our is a super king, loads of room!


----------



## LeadFarmer

bidderman1969 said:


> i was just about to literally ask wether you'd get hot in one of these memory foam mattresses as it says you sink into it.
> 
> what did you end up getting, if you don't mind me asking?


I just got a cheapish pocket sprung mattress instead, to use until I found something better. Having been stung when buying an expensive mattress I didn't want to make the same mistake again. I then decided to save up for a Hypnos bed.

But whilst saving I made a spontaneous purchase on Groupon of an unbranded 3000 pocket sprung mattress for £250(ish). It's been great, but I still want to buy a really good Hypnos or Vispring mattress one day soon.


----------



## Kerr

I really liked the Tempur mattresses. They did feel very comfortable and the way you can move on one side of the bed, yet the other side didn't move was impressive. 

They were soft, but offered good support.

I was a bit concerned that movement was limited as you do sink in a bit too much. They were expensive though! Places were offering 20% off without much effort. I also noticed they have some clearance outlets. I just wasn't brave enough. 

We ended up with a Sealey with a latex/gel layer. It's a very deep and it's very comfortable. I find myself sinking into the top layer, but well supported underneath. 

She finds the bed a bit warm, but I don't. It's odd.

It has been much better for sleeping and my back.


----------



## Versoman

been happy with harrison bed pillow top very comfy 
http://www.harrisonbeds.co.uk/product/paradise-5000/


----------



## Guitarjon

Can't really advice on the one to go for as its very individual. The mattress I'm currently laying on was fairly expensive. I went solely on what felt right to me. For some reason the wife wasn't that bothered. I think she'd always had crap beds in the past but we went to town when we bought this one. I thought I'd like a memory foam but it didn't take long to realise I didn't like them.

Also, to throw a spanner in the works, we bought a cheap one for the spare bed from idea. It was rolled up but fairly thick. Really comfortable. We like firmish mattresses and suprisingly the ikea one is nice and sturdy and very comfortable. It doesn't get used every day but I feel the quality is very good and think it would suffice with every day use. Think that one cost us around £120 for a king sized.


----------



## turbosnoop

Our expensive mattress was from IKEA (not a roll up). Really happy with it. It was great at our local IKEA as we could try out lots of mattresses at reasonable prices with no pressure, initially intended to spend £300-£350, but I tried the £500 mattress (plus del.) and was sold!


----------



## bidderman1969

this looks a good one, really RRP £599.99 ???

http://www.bensonsforbeds.co.uk/vancouver-mattress?variantSku=SWE135131


----------



## Kerr

The Benson's own mattresses felt cheap. 

They seem to always be on offer.


----------



## turbosnoop

" The Vancouver is exclusive to bensons for beds and uses our exclusive memory foam which incorporates NASA technology using the sleepers body heat to mould to the body contours, giving optimum all-over support."
What could be exclusive about their memory foam? Its all derived from NASA full stop, and it always moulds based on body heat? 
It doesn't look like that mattress is pocket sprung which is its downfall


----------



## bradleymarky

Just book into a Premier inn and nick the mattress, Lenny Henry swears by them !!!


----------



## Cookies

Premier inn sell beds - I've been looking. Good thing is that you can book in and try it out! Simples. 

Cooks


----------



## Titanium Htail

Perhaps the key is to marry someone of equal weight.....:lol:

As a man with a glass back that subjective notion that “ours is the most comfy Sir" is tosh, we did lay on a few beds even in the big shop window waving at potential customers. My beautiful wife loved the wooden frame, the new Sealy mattress about £800 it works for me although I have insomnia.

Try before you buy.

John Tht.:wave:


----------



## turbosnoop

I've slept on premier inns beds - what a great night sleep. Its those that made us change our bed and mattress. Very comfy


----------



## bidderman1969

turbosnoop said:


> I've slept on premier inns beds - what a great night sleep. Its those that made us change our bed and mattress. Very comfy


Have to agree, that's why we nearly always book into Premier Inn's whenever possible :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer

turbosnoop said:


> " The Vancouver is exclusive to bensons for beds and uses our exclusive memory foam which incorporates NASA technology....."


Im a huge fan of NASA technology in mattresses :thumb:. It was this very same NASA technology claim, together with its 'regulates body heat' claim that enabled me to get a £1400 refund on the awful Sealy memory foam mattress I bought, that made me wake up wet though in sweat numerous times each night. On one night I had to shower twice.


----------



## bidderman1969

LeadFarmer said:


> Im a huge fan of NASA technology in mattresses :thumb:. It was this very same NASA technology claim, together with its 'regulates body heat' claim that enabled me to get a £1400 refund on the awful Sealy memory foam mattress I bought, that made me wake up wet though in sweat numerous times each night. On one night I had to shower twice.


So you have this mattress or similar?


----------



## LeadFarmer

turbosnoop said:


> I've slept on premier inns beds - what a great night sleep. Its those that made us change our bed and mattress. Very comfy


Premier Inns are a win win for me. A great nights sleep, followed by a full refund when you tell them that you didn't get a great nights sleep :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

LeadFarmer said:


> Im a huge fan of NASA technology in mattresses :thumb:. It was this very same NASA technology claim, together with its 'regulates body heat' claim that enabled me to get a £1400 refund on the awful Sealy memory foam mattress I bought, that made me wake up wet though in sweat numerous times each night. On one night I had to shower twice.


Sorry, don't worry, I've re-read some of the thread, know now, lol


----------



## LeadFarmer

bidderman1969 said:


> So you have this mattress or similar?


Its the mattress I referred to in post 13, a truly awful memory foam mattress. We struggled to get a refund as shops don't want a 'used' mattress back. Eventually I showed them the tag from the bed that claimed it would regulate my body heat, which was crucial in me eventually being able to return it and get a refund.

Just been on the Harrison Beds website, they do look good.


----------



## deano_uk

Just been an ordered a new one today myself tried about 30-40 before leaving and then going back and trying a short list of 5. Its bloody hard work. Eventually we settled on a Silent-night Ultimate Geltex 2000 which is pocket sprung with a layer of geltex on top. The interesting thing was the guy showed us that Geltex is the next generation of memory foam as rebounds much faster so you don't get stuck in a hole when you roll over and also dissipates heat faster that memory foam. Main thing is it felt comfortable and it was great to be ables to try so many back to back.


----------



## Luke M

Right here goes.
Vi spring invented pocket sprung mattresses based on a patent from 1901. Best sprung mattresses in the world. Pricey though. You're looking for a grand upwards to 52k in their standard catalogue. They will last two to three times that of an average mattress.
When looking at springs pocket is better than coil as the springs are individually nested in cloth pockets as opposed to being chained together.
Spring count is worth ignoring as it's an easy to fudge figure. 
Memory foam is gonna give a better support than springs ever will. With memory foam each bubble in the foam is an open cell which allows you to squeeze the air out from these areas. It works on archimedes water buoyancy principle that the heavier you are the more air you displace and the support suits. 
Tempur hold the patent on the ideal density of memory foam for an average spectrum of human weight. I believe it's somewhere between 70 kg per cubic metre and 110kg per.
Anything more dense is to firm for people. Anything softer will not last a sufficient time. 
The only way to overcome this short coming is to pair it with a spring which has good results if you spend enough £500 plus.
In regards to memory foam and heat. The problem is people misunderstanding the nature of the beast. Given a spring mattress has a layer of filling on top which started out thick but gets squashed to a wafer thin layer, they do not hold and temperature and as such people use a thick duvet to compensate. Then when these people buy a memory foam they fail to realise that they are now laying on 10 inches of padding essentially and then they'll still use them same quilt and not give the body long enough to readjust to the new norm. They will then convince themselves that the foam is heating them up and they never try to accommodate it.
In summary, the mattresses you've linked so far I would buy if you paid me.
Invest in a good mattress. Try some out. Don't try and find one that mirrors what you have and don't assume firm equals good support. If the mattress is correct you won't sleep on your front but on your side or back. 
When you lay on your back your bum/hips should be the lowest part of you, in turn that should give a small bend to your knees. Think golf setup stance. A small bend in the knees will relieve the pressure on your back and voila good support.
Pitch me any questions you may have


----------



## Shiny

My missus can't stand memory foam, she reckons it is like sticky marshmallow that sucks you in. 

As a compromise we bought a pocket mattress with a latex foam layer. I must say it was a great choice, would never swap it for memory foam, even though I couldn't live without my Tempur Cloud memory foam pillow.


----------



## turbosnoop

Luke M said:


> Right here goes.
> Vi spring invented pocket sprung mattresses based on a patent from 1901. Best sprung mattresses in the world. Pricey though. You're looking for a grand upwards to 52k in their standard catalogue. They will last two to three times that of an average mattress.
> When looking at springs pocket is better than coil as the springs are individually nested in cloth pockets as opposed to being chained together.
> Spring count is worth ignoring as it's an easy to fudge figure.
> Memory foam is gonna give a better support than springs ever will. With memory foam each bubble in the foam is an open cell which allows you to squeeze the air out from these areas. It works on archimedes water buoyancy principle that the heavier you are the more air you displace and the support suits.
> Tempur hold the patent on the ideal density of memory foam for an average spectrum of human weight. I believe it's somewhere between 70 kg per cubic metre and 110kg per.
> Anything more dense is to firm for people. Anything softer will not last a sufficient time.
> The only way to overcome this short coming is to pair it with a spring which has good results if you spend enough £500 plus.
> In regards to memory foam and heat. The problem is people misunderstanding the nature of the beast. Given a spring mattress has a layer of filling on top which started out thick but gets squashed to a wafer thin layer, they do not hold and temperature and as such people use a thick duvet to compensate. Then when these people buy a memory foam they fail to realise that they are now laying on 10 inches of padding essentially and then they'll still use them same quilt and not give the body long enough to readjust to the new norm. They will then convince themselves that the foam is heating them up and they never try to accommodate it.
> In summary, the mattresses you've linked so far I would buy if you paid me.
> Invest in a good mattress. Try some out. Don't try and find one that mirrors what you have and don't assume firm equals good support. If the mattress is correct you won't sleep on your front but on your side or back.
> When you lay on your back your bum/hips should be the lowest part of you, in turn that should give a small bend to your knees. Think golf setup stance. A small bend in the knees will relieve the pressure on your back and voila good support.
> Pitch me any questions you may have


The mattress guru has spoken! I wandered when you'd join in, I remember reading your advice when I was looking at new mattresses, am glad I listened as I found a great mattress, and I remember starting off looking at not so good ones


----------



## LeadFarmer

Great contribution Luke M :thumb:



Luke M said:


> In summary, the mattresses you've linked so far I *would* buy if you paid me


Is that a typo? Are you definately saying you would buy them, or were you meaning to type that you wouldn't?


----------



## bidderman1969

Luke M said:


> Right here goes.
> Vi spring invented pocket sprung mattresses based on a patent from 1901. Best sprung mattresses in the world. Pricey though. You're looking for a grand upwards to 52k in their standard catalogue. They will last two to three times that of an average mattress.
> When looking at springs pocket is better than coil as the springs are individually nested in cloth pockets as opposed to being chained together.
> Spring count is worth ignoring as it's an easy to fudge figure.
> Memory foam is gonna give a better support than springs ever will. With memory foam each bubble in the foam is an open cell which allows you to squeeze the air out from these areas. It works on archimedes water buoyancy principle that the heavier you are the more air you displace and the support suits.
> Tempur hold the patent on the ideal density of memory foam for an average spectrum of human weight. I believe it's somewhere between 70 kg per cubic metre and 110kg per.
> Anything more dense is to firm for people. Anything softer will not last a sufficient time.
> The only way to overcome this short coming is to pair it with a spring which has good results if you spend enough £500 plus.
> In regards to memory foam and heat. The problem is people misunderstanding the nature of the beast. Given a spring mattress has a layer of filling on top which started out thick but gets squashed to a wafer thin layer, they do not hold and temperature and as such people use a thick duvet to compensate. Then when these people buy a memory foam they fail to realise that they are now laying on 10 inches of padding essentially and then they'll still use them same quilt and not give the body long enough to readjust to the new norm. They will then convince themselves that the foam is heating them up and they never try to accommodate it.
> In summary, the mattresses you've linked so far I would buy if you paid me.
> Invest in a good mattress. Try some out. Don't try and find one that mirrors what you have and don't assume firm equals good support. If the mattress is correct you won't sleep on your front but on your side or back.
> When you lay on your back your bum/hips should be the lowest part of you, in turn that should give a small bend to your knees. Think golf setup stance. A small bend in the knees will relieve the pressure on your back and voila good support.
> *Pitch me any questions you may have*


where do i find £500+ for these mattresses ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:

seriously though, appreciate the advice, but really don't think we can stretch to that at the minute, but will definitely try as your post does make a lot of sense :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

bidderman1969 said:


> where do i find £500+ for these mattresses ?


Under the rear seats  

Just visit the various retailers and try out all the mattresses they have in your budget. If your lucky you will get a helpful none pushy sales guy


----------



## Luke M

LeadFarmer said:


> Great contribution Luke M :thumb:
> 
> Is that a typo? Are you definately saying you would buy them, or were you meaning to type that you wouldn't?


Yes wouldn't:lol:


----------



## Luke M

bidderman1969 said:


> where do i find £500+ for these mattresses ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> seriously though, appreciate the advice, but really don't think we can stretch to that at the minute, but will definitely try as your post does make a lot of sense :thumb:


No worries. 
Have you considered interest free credit options?
Dfs do 4 years on everything they sell including mattresses. £10 a month for four years is £480.
Dreams, bensons and furniture village will offer shorter terms which even then fifty quid a month for twelve months gets you 600 notes worth of mattress. 
Most people pay 30 quid a month for a phone contract. Sky sports is what? 15 quid a month.

I appreciate five hundred is a chunk of cash to most of us but that should give you about ten years of service. 
With mattresses the old adage is true, buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## bidderman1969

Yes, the interest free option is what I was thinking about, that would be the only viable way to get something a bit better

So what's the best brand to try and get?


----------



## Luke M

I wouldn't go with a best brand. 
Mattresses are generally priced at what they are worth. Once you've set a budget then look at what's available withing that and try them for comfort and support.


----------



## bidderman1969

Well, we've gone and done it now


----------



## J306TD

bidderman1969 said:


> Well, we've gone and done it now


Glad you got it sorted. Did you jump around on them like a big kid?


----------



## bidderman1969

Nah, let little 'un do that for us, lol

Budget went out the window too


----------



## turbosnoop

What did you get?


----------



## bidderman1969

The "Grandieur", hopefully get some better kip now

They allegedly give us 40 days, if we can't get on with it, they'll exchange it

"Allegedly"


----------



## bidderman1969

http://www.bensonsforbeds.co.uk/grandeur-caramel-divan-bed-set?variantSku=REL135131


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks very comfy :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

So Luke, if someone has a damaged lower 5th vertebrae, is a pocket spring with layer of whatever the best type to go for?


----------



## Cookies

muzzer42 said:


> So Luke, if someone has a damaged lower 5th vertebrae, is a pocket spring with layer of whatever the best type to go for?


Good question Muzzer. I'd be interested in Luke's thoughts on this too as my back injury is at L5/S1.

Cooks


----------



## Luke M

muzzer42 said:


> So Luke, if someone has a damaged lower 5th vertebrae, is a pocket spring with layer of whatever the best type to go for?


Perfect support will always be a full memory foam option. However you'd have to accept the way it makes you sleep. An average person will move/shuffle 100 times per night. On a memory foam as they have no pressure this is reduced to 10 times a night. This takes some getting use to.
Short of going for a dedicated adjustable bed, tempur mattresses are the only mattresses cetified as vat exempt for pre existing medical conditions and people with a registered disability.


----------



## Luke M

bidderman1969 said:


> http://www.bensonsforbeds.co.uk/grandeur-caramel-divan-bed-set?variantSku=REL135131


That looks the stuff mate. I'm sure you'll be happy.
With a mattress filled like that expect a settling of the natural fibres to show very early on. This is perfectly normal as the fillings have quite a loft to them that needs to settle down. 
Also know that your sleep patterns may need to adapt to a new mattress. Your sleep may be a little restless whilst your body readjusts to a new mattress.


----------



## bidderman1969

Phew ! Seems I have made a fairly good purchase then! Couldn't really go any higher on price! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

Luke M said:


> Perfect support will always be a full memory foam option. However you'd have to accept the way it makes you sleep. An average person will move/shuffle 100 times per night. On a memory foam as they have no pressure this is reduced to 10 times a night. This takes some getting use to.
> Short of going for a dedicated adjustable bed, tempur mattresses are the only mattresses cetified as vat exempt for pre existing medical conditions and people with a registered disability.


Cheers buddy, Mrs 42 has a bad leg too, long story, and she fidgets something rotten during the night so a full on memory foam mattress looks like being the way to go. Do they need a certain type of bed frame or will any sort do?


----------



## Kimo

I've never felt like I'm sinking into my cheap memory foam mattress tbh

I find it really supportive, if not slightly firm


----------



## Luke M

muzzer42 said:


> Cheers buddy, Mrs 42 has a bad leg too, long story, and she fidgets something rotten during the night so a full on memory foam mattress looks like being the way to go. Do they need a certain type of bed frame or will any sort do?


As long as the mattress has a polyurethane foam base built into it then any base will be fine.
Any quality memory foam mattress should have this as standard.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Is there any truth to the advice from shops stating you shouldn't put a new mattress onto your divan bed, you should buy the matching divan as well?


----------



## Luke M

LeadFarmer said:


> Is there any truth to the advice from shops stating you shouldn't put a new mattress onto your divan bed, you should buy the matching divan as well?


The logic is this. Would manufacturer X build a divan base to a higher spec than the mattress that's on it? Ie why build a base that would last twenty years if the mattress is rated to last ten.
Other than that most other explanations seem to come from poor training and it leads to a lot of talk of hygiene and other such nonsense.


----------



## bidderman1969

Looking forward to ours being delivered now, lol


----------



## LeadFarmer

bidderman1969 said:


> Looking forward to ours being delivered now, lol


Getting a new bed is up there with getting a new TV/car/girlfriend. And they all work well when used together


----------



## bidderman1969

Bed was delivered today, just got in it now...…… god it's lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvely


----------



## turbosnoop

haha I bet you couldn't go back now. I certainly couldn't. Pressure points would drive me insane


----------



## bidderman1969

pretty much slept straight through last night, can only get better now i reckon


----------

